# Lets see your "Best friends"



## curlybirtch (Jun 16, 2009)

Here are my two trouble makers. They are both German Short Haired Pointers. The brown one is Boone...he turns four this week, the white one is Barley, she turns one next month.

P.S. If I knew how to paste pictues directly to this page so no one would have to open them up I would.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 16, 2009)

curlybirtch said:


> Here are my two trouble makers. They are both German Short Haired Pointers. The brown one is Boone...he turns four this week, the white one is Barley, she turns one next month.
> 
> P.S. If I knew how to paste pictues directly to this page so no one would have to open them up I would.


LOL, I had to look at you're username twice. Didn't see the r the first time.


----------



## boostnut (Jun 17, 2009)

Those are great companions not to mention amazing to watch when put to work. They sure make pheasant hunting seem just about unfair.


----------



## lmbeachy (Jun 17, 2009)

*Lol*

sthil sawing: my eyes are getting old too. I also missed the r. Lmbeachy


----------



## dimebag darrell (Jun 18, 2009)

What great GSP's. My Weimaraner is 9 months old. We adopted her from the NYS Weim Rescue Group. She's the best and my son's best friend!


----------



## haneman (Jun 18, 2009)

Here's my bud.........







     

Only kiddin......here he is hangin with the enemy!!!
He's such a goofy dog, he keeps me laughing all the time.


----------



## valekbrothers (Jun 18, 2009)

dimebag darrell said:


> What great GSP's. My Weimaraner is 9 months old. We adopted her from the NYS Weim Rescue Group. She's the best and my son's best friend!



Here's our [email protected] 1 1/2


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Jun 19, 2009)

Here are a few of our dogs. Nicky the Rottweiler, Daisy the Papillon, and Zoe the Long Hair Chihuahua. We got a Rat Terrier, Missy, a few months ago. The Rottie is our son's favorite.


----------



## TreEmergencyB (Jun 20, 2009)

heres my girl comes with me to almost all my side jobs she watches the tools/truck
lol

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...ndID=426754580&albumID=934148&imageID=7566433


----------



## deeker (Jun 20, 2009)

The labs, and I chasing ducks in Utah.






Same area.






Looking for goodies in my sons truck.






I used to train/hunt/field trial/hunt test with Labrador Retrievers all over the western states.


----------



## deeker (Jun 20, 2009)

One from last january. My neighbors son, a goldeneye and my lab. The ice on the small river was so thin the dog (Muki) belly crawled to and from the bird.


----------



## Birdhunter1 (Jun 20, 2009)

Well, my name on here ought to be a good indication of the types of dogs I have:
This one is Rocket, about 8 years old now and doesn't let much past that nose of his. This dog and I have covered some serious ground, hate to say it but he is my favorite dog of the crew that I have:













Rocket at break time on a sucessful day:






This one is Gunner Jo, my wife and I bottle fed him from day one as the mother of the litter and his 9 litter mates died at birth or within days. He was the only survivor, so yes I have a sort of emotional attachment, but he is a pretty good hunting dog. This was in SW Kansas in Nov. 07, we got out of the truck, 3 of us walked a tailwater pit, 4 roosters took flight and i got 3 before te other guys fired. Gunner retrieved them all!







Rocket, Gunner Jo and a dog who died, Missy:





And my little shop buddy/pillow warmer/####head, Costello:








For an 8 lbs dog is one heck of a watchdog, he lets me know what's going on outside that shouldn't be and he lets me know as soon as a vehicle pulls in the driveway!


----------



## Birdhunter1 (Jun 20, 2009)

Can't forget about a few pups I am bringing up this year. This one, Isabella, told me she wants to be a birddog!















And "Shooter," use to call him bandit but my wife didn't like the name. At less than 6 months old he was trying to keep up with the big dogs in the field, first time they went on point he knew something was up but not what was up. Bird got up and it dern near landed on him, he figured it out real quick!










And of course puppies doing what they do best:


----------



## texx (Jun 21, 2009)

not in order but here are a few of em


----------



## texx (Jun 21, 2009)

oopps first pic is the wrong one i'll fix it in a sec .


----------



## texx (Jun 21, 2009)

first pic was supposed to be this one not the tractor interior


----------



## Richard_ (Jun 24, 2009)

my Black and Tan Walker mix Rubi


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 25, 2009)

Here is two of my little dogs, the 6 pound Chihuahua on the left is the Daddy, his goofyass 14 pound son is on the right. I love black and tan dogs.


----------



## LD1 (Jun 25, 2009)

Just a few om my mutts. The first pics of lucky are with his hard earned kills that he is very proud of. So far he has gotten 2 groundhogs, 2 possums, 1 raccoon, 1 skunk, and a chimpmunk.


----------



## jcappe (Jun 25, 2009)

Here are some of mine 

This is Jake. 





Sophie and I in a trial last fall.





My coonhound Macy


----------



## Vincent (Jun 25, 2009)

5 new best friends - now already 4 weeks old



 




proud mom



 



The parents and best friends 



 







 




Cheers Vincent


----------



## Oregon_Grown (Jun 26, 2009)

*I am in love!*

Send Barley COD! Soon!... Man what a cute picture!


----------



## htpd43 (Jun 30, 2009)

*lola*

this is my 6 year old boxer/pit bull mix. she's sweet as can be if she knows you. she makes a great guard dog and play thing for my 1 and 3 year old kids.


----------



## MNGuns (Jun 30, 2009)

Here's my buddy....













Got him out of the pound almost five years ago. He rides with me in the truck everyday if I like it or not. A constant shadow as I work around the yard or property. Not the sharpest tool in the shed, but never known a more loyal dog.

"Rocky"


----------



## MRNDAD (Jul 3, 2009)

*Kirby*







My Piebald Dachshund...Kirby


----------



## josh1981 (Jul 3, 2009)

MRNDAD said:


> My Piebald Dachshund...Kirby



what a cute dog. we had one several yrs ago. she died of old age. I miss her very much (family dog). they are great dogs very smart too


----------



## Wood Scrounge (Jul 10, 2009)

Our Bullmastiff Lacey




120 pound lap dog


----------



## peterc38 (Jul 14, 2009)

*Our Great Danes*


----------



## the westspartan (Jul 14, 2009)

Here's my girls. Abby is 8 and is a boxer/beagle mix and Jessie is 4 and is a boxer/pit mix. They were both from the pound at different times. Jessie is a BEAST but Abby is the boss! They are both great with me 1 year old boy.


----------



## A. Stanton (Jul 14, 2009)

Say hello to my little friends--Smith and Wesson.


----------



## the westspartan (Jul 15, 2009)

A. Stanton said:


> Say hello to my little friends--Smith and Wesson.



That is a funny looking dog!


----------



## tatra805 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Boston, Tim and Tesero*






Boston- 18months - English Mastif - sleeper








Tim - 21 months - Fox Terrier - run-away-dog








Tesero (fuzak) - 16 months - Italian Spinon - nobel guard


----------



## Mossy (Jul 18, 2009)

This is my Lab Heidi. She loves to go out in the field and play catch everyday when I get home from work.


----------



## sloth9669 (Jul 18, 2009)

Wood Scrounge said:


> Our Bullmastiff Lacey
> 
> 120 pound lap dog



that dog is taking up more btus then a drafty window. move it out the way !!


----------



## sloth9669 (Jul 18, 2009)

*bobbi girl*

she showed up at the front door 5 years ago. someone dropped her off 20 lbs under weight ( could count ribs ) collar and no tag and no one called to find her. so we adopted and its been one of the best things me and the wife could have ever done.


----------



## TJ-Bill (Jul 23, 2009)

Here are my 2 Aussie's


----------



## Oregon_Grown (Jul 23, 2009)

*Oh Well*

I would put a picture of my couch warmers :swordn here, but you cant get them together long enough to take a picture and one of them (the male) will run and hide! Got to wonder what wanted list he is on. They refuse to participate in lowering their status to do tricks. There definately has to be a treat involved to even get them to think about sitting. Not one of them would consider retrieving a bird, but my cat he routinely brings in snakes, lizards and birds of a variety of sizes. The most surprising was coming home one afternoon to the living room full of feathers and this bird including tail, was at least a foot long. Being 1/4 leapord, he frequently thinks this is the jungle, even my dogs are scared of him.


----------

